# New owner. please help! what could be wrong with my guinea pig?



## chelsy530 (Jan 24, 2012)

my kids got a guinea pig from a friend who developed allergies. They are 6 and 4 so I ended up with the responsibilities! I am pregnant too and have a hard time dealing with all of it. I may have taken too long to clean the cage (7-8 days) and now I am worried I made it sick. It's been 2 days since it hasn't been moving much and we've had it for a month. and it always drives me crazy squeaking every time I open the fridge. it stopped doing that too. when I give her lettuce or treats she eats them. poops look the same. but hasn't had anything to drink since yesterday. also when I took her out it seems that she's weak and can't walk. plus there was a little crust in her eyes. I cleaned it few hours ago and it hasn't appeared back so far. 
I called a vet and the closest one taking care of guinea pigs is about 45 minutes away. and they charge minimum $50 for just an exam. I can't afford that right now. but don't want her to suffer. it doesn't look like she's in pain though. I did a little research and found a site I can purchase pet medications but it will take at least 3 days before I get it. I was thinking about "Baytril" since it seems that it treats the most common in guinea pigs bacterial infections. but is that what she has?? or could it be just lack of attention. I don't have time for that and my kids like I said are little and don't give her much attention. the excitement wore off. help me out here please! 
Thanks!!


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Id suggest trying either getting her a friend..shes bored! Guinea pigs are extremely social creatures and when kept on their own often become very withdrawn and quiet.
That or find her a new home where she will get the love and attention she deserves.

Why did you get her if you knew you couldn't cope??


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I would do everything possible to get a lift/borrow money etc to get the guinea pig to the vet because guinea pigs go downhill very quickly. Sounds like it might be a respiratory infection with the listlessness and eyes problem, or some sort of infection I would guess.

After that I agree, she will need a friend. But her health should be priority now.

Hope she gets better.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Guinea Pigs don't always drink loads anyway, and if you're giving her lettuce then that contains quite a high water content. Most lettuces aren't advisable as they have little nutritional value and too much of the wrong sort can make them ill. If it's affecting her eyes as well like someone else said it may be a respiratory infection, but if you've cleaned them and it hasn't come back it might have just been a 1 off with sleepy crusty stuff in her eyes. 

To me it sounds like she is lonely and needs a friend, even the best owners in the world can't give them as much socialisation as they would get from another piggy. I would still suggest getting her to a vet for at least a check-over because if they are ill they will go down quick, if she's given the all clear then focus on getting her a friend.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

My guinea pig had symptoms similar to these and it turned out he had a cist on his gums which quickly made him unable to eat or drink anything.

By the time the second vet noticed this it was too late and he died on his way into surgery. I would definitely get him seen to by a vet asap.


----------



## FluffyCannibal (Jan 2, 2012)

Definitely get him to a vet ASAP, maybe try calling a local animal charity to see if they can provide any free help?

Could be a urine infection, I've lost a couple to them over the years, could be respiratory, probably loneliness. I had a guinea pig that had to be kept alone as she was blond, but after a while she became so passive it was almost like she was in a coma most of the time, except when I held her and she went crazy. Then I introduced her to 2 young guinea pigs who needed fostering, and she became happy and healthy again, even got back some of the sight in one of her eyes.


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

take him to the vets and work out a payment plan if you cant afford it, the problem with buying medicenes online is that you dont know the correct dosage to weight and species ratios and the medicene you buy could be completely irrelevent to what the guinea pig is actually suffering from.

the good news is guinea pigs need little attention from humans, aslong as they have a friend and are fed, watered cleaned regularly, and have a good sized home theyre content with no human contact (except piggies whove bonded to their owners and do like cuddles but even these are fine without)


----------

